

Amazon Route 53 Reduces Hosted Zone Pricing - sramov
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/09/27/amazon-route53-hosted-zone-price-change/

======
sramov
"Effective October 1st, 2011, we’re cutting the price for each hosted zone
from $1.00 per month to $0.50 per month for the first 25 zones, and then $0.10
per month for additional zones."

